# My garbage disposal



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought my house in 2003 and this is the disposal that came with it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This is written on the side, it just turned 31 years old and still works great. They don't make stuff like they used to!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> This is written on the side, it just turned 31 years old and still works great. They don't make stuff like they used to!


*i*
*31 YEARS Was it puttied or siliconed** in*


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *i*
> *31 YEARS Was it puttied or siliconed** in*


Putty


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks. These are the things that get me... '85 wasn't that long ago... ****! 31 years!

But still, even then things were made to last. I saw a vcr at a yard sale from the mid '80s a few weeks ago, still worked, but they wanted $20 for it. Still wondering if I shoulda bought it.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

That was 2 years before I received my license. Wow, I really "do" feel old now !! I was supposed to hand the "Torch" over to my son, 4 years ago. Thanks to 2009 and 10, when I was on the edge of doing 8-10 repair jobs, a "week", the economy decided to swirl down the "TOILET" !!! With it went our retirement funds. Along with attempting to keep a full crew going, guys with families, at a time jobs(and work) were hard to come by. Every month was more depressing than the last. Had to let most of them go. Only needed 3 high end contractors in the mid 90's till 2009. Between them and the jobbing, life was good ! Trying to keep the shop going when all I heard was a major sucking sound from our accounts. Could not keep a full crew going until it started to come back. So, with my luck, I'll be staring up at some pain in the @$$ spread fitting, that was made to make you learn new curse words, when I close my eyes for the last time ! Sorry, didn't mean to bum everyone out !


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Thats business..going through the ups and downs...surviving to work another day is an accomplishment....and yes time flies by...too fast in my opinion....I look at old jobs I did when called for more work and say to myself..dam was it that long ago I did that...........


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Thats business..going through the ups and downs...surviving to work another day is an accomplishment....and yes time flies by...too fast in my opinion....I look at old jobs I did when called for more work and say to myself..dam was it that long ago I did that...........


Yep, Time flies when you're having a good time ! It "used" to be fun. Now, depending on your territory, the customers have become such pains in the *** ! I live in a town in New Jersey, that is a commuter area for Wall Streeters. In the 90's to the mid 2000's, their incomes were staggering, to say the least. They had to do something with all that money, or give to Uncle Sam. So, they put 1,000 square foot additions on their home. Along with renovating other sections of their home. If you did decent work, it was impossible not to make money. Yet, some could be such snobs, especially the younger ones, that their lives were set, before they were even conceived. Daddy worked for one of the brokerage houses, or the head of a multi billion dollar Hedge fund !! Some of them were truly good people though. They made up for the others. My company was started in 1933. When I took over we still had quite a few of the original customers. They had used us for 50 years ! They were loyal, appreciative, and never ever would complain about a bill !! Because they knew we were a long established and honest company. In turn you treated them with the same respect and gratitude ! A lot of them have passed, or gone to Florida. The other problem now is there are so many rip off, hacks out there that have destroyed the trust and honor of all trades. Half of them have no insurance, or Workers Comp., working for a quarter of what the rest of us in the area "have" to charge, to pay our insurances, and mortgage. Then there are the "Handyman Specials", "We Do It All" - No licensed subs, don't pull permits, or have the homeowner pull it. Two guys do everything. A lot of the homeowners don't know any better, or just think, "how different can one be from the other". I'll be bidding a job, and get a call after the estimate, they go "your $1,000 more than the other guy" !I'll ask them, "did you ask is they have insurance ?, so when one of them falls down your stairs, he isn't moving in to your house after you go to court". Or is he replacing "all the plumbing, electrical wiring, reinsulating, etc." They say, "well no, I just figured". Amazing how someone with a P.hd could be so frigging stupid !! Then the economy tanked in "09 and 10. My area, being that it always had work, became flooded with every idiot with an unlettered van and a pair of Channel Locks !! I see license plates on vehicles (that they are obviously doing a project in a residence), from two, three states away !! Even have been called in after the flood, because the homeowner could not get an answer when they tried to call the plumber(go figure). Incredible not only how things have changed, but how I used to wonder when I first started, and would see the "old plumber", and he would be pissed off all the time. I would say to myself, "why is he so mad all the time ?" Like I said, it used to be fun !!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The disposal is starting to trip on overload more and more lately. Here’s a text from my wife. I guess I’ll be changing my “sink blender” soon.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> The disposal is starting to trip on overload more and more lately. Here’s a text from my wife. I guess I’ll be changing my “sink blender” soon.


Time to upgrade to a sink smoothie ninja!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a 220v sewer pump that would be pretty sweet to mount under the sink upside down 






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

your all over thinking it, disconnect the drain pipes and put a 5 gallon bucket under the sink to catch anything you want to push through the hole in the bottom of the sink..then just empty out the window..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your all over thinking it, disconnect the drain pipes and put a 5 gallon bucket under the sink to catch anything you want to push through the hole in the bottom of the sink..then just empty out the window..


OMG! All you have to do is dump the disposal into a 5 gallon bucket, outlet like a drum trap, could even add a separator for grease! Home Depot special! Duct tape required.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------

